# Peachy & Masha



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

They are now 7 and 8 weeks old. They are so cute and snuggly!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How cute!!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

The last pic is adorable!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Is that the crop on the one bird's neck? I've never seen that before!

They are super snuggly and cute


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I just love them! They are at that exploring stage.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

that looks like caked on baby formula, Why isnt it being cleaned off..?


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes you are right, it is dried up formula. When I was handfeeding some would drip down and I'd try to take it off but all the time some of it would stay on and dry. Don't worry, it's all gone now. I managed to remove it. Before I couldn't get it off. Now they are pretty much off formula and eating on their own


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wlow...they sure have grown


----------

